# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What is the last thing you think about before going to bed?

## L

For me

1. Do I need a shower in the morning
2. What time do I need to be up
3. Did I set my alarm clock

I think I should include sending my boyfriend a good night text (working on my attachment issues)

----------


## James

For me:

Did I take my meds
Is my alarm set
Then I fall asleep thinking about her, about my baby, and about how much I miss her
I almost always dream about her
I wake up usually at least seven or eight times in the middle of the night

----------


## pam

IDK really, because I think ever since I was little, I try to resist falling asleep. If I could stay awake 24/7, I think I would LOVE it! I've always, my whole life, had this feeling that I will miss out on something if I fall asleep too early.....I've never been able to figure out what the hell that means; I'm sure it means something.... :drawing:

----------


## meeps

> I think I should include sending my boyfriend a good night text (working on my attachment issues)



 a good night text is an issue?....hrmm :/


Thinking about future and all the uncertainty

----------


## Otherside

When do I need to get up
Have I taken my meds
Whats for breakfast

----------


## Ont Mon

What time I've set my alarm for 
Can that alarm be set for a little later  :Panda: 
Hoping I don't have a weird dream that creeps me out

----------


## L

> a good night text is an issue?....hrmm :/
> 
> 
> Thinking about future and all the uncertainty



It's not so much an issue. I just over think things like

a. if I texted him earlier in the day and he hasn't replied and I sent a good night text, I don't want him to think I am pushy and looking for a reply
b. If I start a conversation then he may want to carry on and when I want to go to sleep I am literally falling asleep, so I don't want him to think I am not replying
c. If I haven't spoken to him all day, I feel weird sending him a good night text. 

SEE I over think this stuff, when trying not to come across as clingy I seem to come across as distant - I don't know this stuff - I often think I have aspergers

----------


## L

> IDK really, because I think ever since I was little, I try to resist falling asleep. If I could stay awake 24/7, I think I would LOVE it! I've always, my whole life, had this feeling that I will miss out on something if I fall asleep too early.....I've never been able to figure out what the hell that means; I'm sure it means something....



I would be so much more productive if I didn't have to sleep....

----------


## Chopin12

i hope someone doesnt molest me

----------


## Tinkerbell

How good it feels to finally stretch out and turn my brain off.

----------


## mightypillow

What did I eat that day
Do I feel like going to class in the morning
And the rest is fantasy land

----------


## Dane

I honestly have no idea.  There's nothing that I habitually think about.

Oh, except occasionally I feel thankful that I have a nice, warm, comfortable bed to sleep in.

----------


## Antidote

My mind often conjures thoughts of horror films I've seen in the past because I'm scared of the dark. So then I force myself to think of pleasant daydreams / fantasy. Then I transition into bizarre / nonsensical thoughts that I don't recall unless I jerk awake and realise I was drifting off and getting weird mental imagery or thinking something like 'the fish swam out the window'. Then I'm asleep.

----------


## VickieKitties

Masturbation, what a tedious chore.  :banana guy:

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Did I take my meds



that, every fuckin night!!!  ::(: 

on the plus side - check to see if there's an audio cd in the player to send me to sleep.

----------


## Koalafan

Usually really awful stuff. my mental state is at its worst right when Im trying to fall asleep...yay  ::(:

----------


## Sagan

My anxiety is usually really high before bed. I have racing thoughts. Everything from what happened that day, to what might happen tomorrow  and what could go wrong.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Heh, even when I wake up in the night I check to make sure my alarm is set properly. I don't know why, because I don't even have anywhere to be. I guess I enjoy routines. Before I drift off, I try to imagine some pleasant scenario in hopes that I'll dream about it. I don't think it's ever worked, but I still do it every night.

----------


## life

eat some cereal, set alarm

----------


## GunnyHighway

"Damn this bed is comfy, yet empty."

Or panicking about the following day if I have something stressful coming up.

----------


## ohaiicasper

...every stupid thing I have ever done in life.

----------


## Bean the Mean

cant I fall asleep yet? ffs!

----------


## Chantellabella

Since I'm usually reading or watching reruns of something on TV, my brain usually just flat lines into fuzzy. 

If I actually tried to think before going to bed, I would never sleep.

----------


## Otherside

> cant I fall asleep yet? ffs!



This, half the time, I'm usually just lying awake wondering how the rest of my family can fall asleep the second there head hits the pillow...

----------


## billius

My thoughts turn to a dangerous existentialism wondering a certain why and certain why not then how much a chore wanking is, also a reassuring myself that it's ok and i'll wake up in an instant(I have had a phobia of falling asleep)

----------


## molokini25

What should I wear tomorrow? That is the only question that I can't get rid of my mind before going to bed.

----------


## Chantellabella

Don't..................want....................to.  .................fall.....................asle....  ...........

----------


## Arcadia

Usually what I plan to do the next day..or whatever I put off doing that day, I reassure myself that I'll get to it tomorrow.

----------

